# please help 3d puffy embroidery settings



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

i am sewing a puffy s on a cap sent out the design to a profesinal digitizer. i keep getting thread breaks. i have changed to a bigger needle 80/12 sharp, did a rotary hook and trimmer maintnence. my machine is making a clanking sound please help me any ideas on settings any input is greatly appreciated thank you in advanced i have a melco amaya xts


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

did your hatjig come with a hole button? it looks like this.

[media]http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o537/Rick_Jugo/20120920140323_zpscc351b19.jpg[/media]

this helps guide the needle of every strike. you might wanna lower the speed too doing 3d puff. hope you resolve the situation


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

I think if I remember what was said about that you need to also do is open up your sewing field when you do puff embroidery. I have a melco ep4 and when we went for training I think someone asked and the instructor said you would need to open up the stiching since the foam sticks up and if you keep the stitching tight like your doing for a polo shirt your going to have the thread breaks since its too tight for the thread to stitch with the bobbin. I'm going to open my design shop and see what the proper term is for you.

I believe from what I somewhat remember its the stitch density. I believe if you open that up that should help. try and see. but remember to write down the original settings if that doesn't work.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Thought you had a Melco machine. Set the threadfeed to atleast 17 on the lower limit. I broke a lot of needles when I first started doing puff... Tried slowing down the machine but didn't help. 

Set the lower limit threadfeed to 17-18. The machine needs to compensate for the foam. If not it will put one stitch in and cause the needle to bend because its not feeding enough thread and the needle will hit the needle plate n break needles...

Hope this helps


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

ok will do and report with results thank you again.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

chad I have the melco ep4. the original poster made 2 of these comments. I remember John who was our instructor talking about doing puff and he said that you need to open like you said the thread feed couldn't remember from almost 4 yrs ago when we bought machine but yeah some person in the class asked and he touched the topic for a quick min.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes you deffinetly need to put more threadfeed to loosen the stitches. Otherwise you'll run into thread break after thread break or start breaking needles... I have done a lot of both till I figured out that I needed to turn up th threadfeed... Took me a while of trial and error sitting and watching slowing the machine down a lot and still break needles. Until I noticed the needle leaving marks on the needles plate an breaking after one or two stitches. 

Hope that this helps

Also make sure that you turn the density down to atleast 2. You need more thread to cover the foam as well.


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the imput ended up doing a full maintnence on my machine and ran the design with presser foot all the way up and thread feed between 17-18 thanks for all the input i really appreciate it


----------

